#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Marokkaanse meisje verleidt door zwarte magie

## SchrijverNL

Jeroen is stapelverliefd op zijn buurmeisje Samira maar hij weet dat zij hem niet ziet staan. Dan verzint hij een list om haar te verleiden maar hij trapt bijna in zijn eigen val. 

lees hier mijn verhalenbundel:

voodoo, door lucian albis . te koop op kobo en bol


Fragment 1: 

Toen hij naar haar opkeek merkte hij dat ze naar hem staarde. Haar ogen waren wijd en dromerig, ze zei niets. 

Ik weet wat je wilt, klonk het plotseling. 
Hij schrok op. Het was alsof de stem van uit hem zelf kwam. Haar lippen bewogen niet en ze keek hem nog steeds zwijgend en indringend aan.
Het was alsof ze had ingebroken in zijn hoofd. Alsof ze in zijn hoofd zat en haar stem tussen zijn schedelwanden weerkaatsten.
Ik weet wat je wilt, klonk het weer. 
Ineens stond ze vlak voor hem. Haar grote bruine ogen hypnotiseerde hem. Ze keek afwachtend zoals alleen meisjes kunnen kijken. Haar blik trok hem als het ware bij haar naar binnen, daar waar het smeulde. Plotseling, zonder nog iets te zeggen, boog ze voorover, nam de plooien van haar gewaad in handen en met een brandende blos op haar wangen tilde ze haar kaftan zo hoog op dat de zoom haar kin raakte. Met een ferme haal ontblote ze haar zachtheid. Haar borsten sprongen tevoorschijn en danste even voor zijn ogen. Ademloos keek hij naar haar op en langzaam gleed zijn blik langs haar gladde huid naar beneden.

----------


## SchrijverNL

Lees verder in mijn verhalenbundel: Voodoo eBook by Lucian Albis - 1230001747539 | Rakuten Kobo

fragment 2: 

Toen hij weer opkeek keek hij in de hemelsblauwe ogen van een oude bekende. 

In plaats van de donkerharige schone zat er een hoogblonde deerne op de rand van het bed. Het was Mette… Het meisje op wie hij gedurende zijn eerste jaar van de middelbare een school een oogje had. Of beter gezegd, ze leek heel erg op haar. Ze was een Mette. Een perfecte nabootsing van haar, misschien wel beter dan het origineel.
 Ze was gekleed in strakke jeans, een kort naveltruitje, haar kenmerkende navelpiercing glinsterde als een ster in het kaarslicht. In een mum van tijd was ze poedelnaakt. Haar kleine, stevige borstjes sprongen vrolijk tevoorschijn, ze lachte haar witte tanden bloot. 
Nog voor hij een woord kon uitbrengen lag haar hand in zijn kruis en bracht ze zijn ontluikende erectie in enkele seconden tot volle wasdom. Vlug plaatste ze zijn kloppend tussen haar zachte dijen en liet hem in haar gladde binnenste verdwijnen. 
Ze bereed hem een diepe blos op de wangen. Haar blanke borsten danste, zachte kreetjes ontsnapten uit haar halfgeopende mond. Sprakeloos onderging hij het adembenemende genot. 
Haar gladde, hete lichaam omsloot hem als een tandeloze mond en zoog hem dieper naar binnen. Ze bereed hem snel en wild alsof ze een op hol geslagen paard wilde bedwingen. Hun liefdesspel leek eindeloos te duren. Het was alsof hij de kracht van honderd hengsten bezat. Toen hij uiteindelijk schokkend in haar klaarkwam, kuste ze hem lang en diep. En zo sliep hij weer in en ontwaakte pas de volgende avond. 
Met het openen van de ogen, verscheen net zoals de avond daarvoor, een beeldschoon meisje. Ditmaal was het Sanjana, het kassameisje van het plaatselijk Surinaamse afhaalrestaurantje waar hij vaak kwam. Ergens was hij verbaasd dat zij op de rand van zijn bed zat, hij had haar immers weinig aandacht geschonken. Maar toen ze zich van haar kleurige sari bevrijdde wist hij precies waarom zij gekomen was. 
Dit ritueel herhaalde zich velen malen. Elke avond nam een ander object van zijn verlangen plaats in zijn bed. Het was alsof zijn dromen letterlijk uitkwamen, elke avond een.

----------

